# rebuilt pre EPA gas stove ....kind of



## geoxman (Dec 26, 2012)

It is not wood burning but I spent the past month rebuilding this gem all the way from the internal gas lines, thermostats, having pieces re chromed and redoing some porcelain. It is a 1952 Western Holly with 4 burners and a center grill. It also has two ovens and the one on the left has three built in rotisseries with a new motor. I did a duck on the rotisserie yesterday and the turkey in the right oven. It is huge compared to the previous stove, 44 inches wide. Pics are a bit rough from the phone but you get the idea


----------



## begreen (Dec 26, 2012)

That's a beauty. Nice to breath new life into the old. Funny, the stove looks more like a washer/dryer combo with a cooktop.


----------



## geoxman (Dec 26, 2012)

begreen said:


> Funny, the stove looks more like a washer/dryer combo with a cooktop


 
That was the 50's, everybody trying to make everything resemble airplanes, I guess it was their take on the airplane windows??  They could not find a way to put fins on the side like the cars of that era. It cooks like a champ and both ovens are spot on with temp after replacing the thermostats and regulators. Awaiting one simmer cap for the rear left and I will be done with the rebuild.

It makes cooking fun again!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 26, 2012)

LOVE IT!!

I wanted a Western Holly or similar deco stove...but I had to "settle" for my Floyd Wells because I needed a 30".  I got a big kick out of the "peroscope" on the Okeefe and Merritts...but the Tappan Deluxe Dough Boy with the chrome lined oven and lighted burner rings was my ultimate want that.

I probably need a new oven thermostat, 350 is more like 475, lol.

Do you have an oven pilot or is it match light?


----------



## geoxman (Dec 27, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Do you have an oven pilot or is it match light?


 
Everything has a pilot including the rotisserie and grill. I do not know much about your brand of stove but I would start by seeing if your temperature probe is mucked up first. If you can find the part, replacing it is not difficult at all. I saw a partial picture of your stove in your blog. Nice sink and what brand is the fridge? . good luck


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 27, 2012)

Fridge is a Norge Customatic. Bought it for $100 from the original owner's daughter-she had bought her parents home and it was still in the basement as the "backup" fridge for holidays along with the matching stove (which was not a 30"). The sink and base were here when we bought the place, it was one of the "pluses" for me!

I have two different oven thermometers, both read about the same temps, which is WAY off of what the temp is supposed to be. I've gotten used to it, although I probably will replace the thermostat eventually.  The Bengal is a pretty bare bones stove.  No timer, no clock, jsut functional.  And no adjustment to the burners, they are on or off, no turning them up or down.  Each one is a little different though, the one in the right back corner is the lowest btu one, we use that one the most.

I would have prefered a pilot for the oven, I think it would have been easier on the off chance that someone else is over and wants to light it. But the match light works fine, and it gave me an excuse to find a matchsafe 

A better pic of the stove (Floyd Wells Bengal AA10, only found one other person with the same stove. Floyd wells was a pretty regional stove maker, kind of like Detroit Jewel). This was the pic from the CL ad we boguht it from ($60)






and in it's new home back in April






And this is the Norge from the front, sitting next to the Kenmore it replaced


----------



## geoxman (Dec 27, 2012)

I read a little of your blog and I also found it interesting that my 1955 Imperial Frigidaire used less electricity than my 2008 Kenmore stainless that I sold 3 years ago. Not really into new looking prefab stainless appliances. The Norge is a beauty I have many of the same interior compartments in mine as well. I never saw a fridge with an egg compartment, butter warmer, cheese compartment and vegetable bin with all different controls before mine. I am currently redoing a Kelvinator foodarama. It should be done by August. Good looking little propane stove!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 27, 2012)

OMG...Food A Rama! That's like the holy grail of fridges! Those are soo cool. Imagine if people realized that side by sides existed in the 50's, lol.

It's funny, the Norge is top of the line and the Bengal is the most basic you can get.


----------



## geoxman (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and I will send pics of the foodarama. I would also like to say that your blog is pretty impressive! I have spent many hours reading your long haul. good luck


----------

